# What is this



## ajh359 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi guys got my hands on 10 pieces of this wood 18''x 8.5' long. not sure what is, cut one into (2) 8.5''x8.5' and run it through the planer. This what it looks like, can any one tell me what is. Look at a few pics and it looks like cherry to me. But not sure what it is, I pay the guy $5 a piece for them. Looks like it has laying around for a long time, it was real dark before planing it.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

It does resemble Cherry but the picture isn't detailed enough to say for sure. Did it/ Does it have a smell when cutting and after ??


----------



## ajh359 (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is 2 more pics hope it is better


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Any chance it's Cedar??


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

A photo in natural light (outside on a sunny day) would help me ID it, the pictures are kinda dark.


----------



## ajh359 (Jun 19, 2007)

Does not have the smell of cedar, give me a few and will take some new pics. Will post in few.


----------



## ajh359 (Jun 19, 2007)

Last night when I running it Thur the planner it did not smell like cedar, but when I smell it now it has a little smell like it. I work with cedar or red wood last month you could smell it, I got from a old porch. But wood is hard and the cedar I work with before was soft.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

It lacks the contrasting color normaly seen with Cherry but if it's real old it could and would most certainly have the consistency of the wood your showing and if it's truly hard then it's likely Cherry.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I still think the angle of the lighting is obscuring it from the color you see. Try snapping a picture of when the sun is in apex and the camera is directly overhead. Don't worry about casting the shadow of the camera and your arms. in fact seeing it with and without shadow in the same pic might help. 

You should be able to tell when you download the image to your computer if it is anywhere close to the actual color you see in person. It looked a little like osage, until you said you ran it through your planer. :laughing:


----------



## ajh359 (Jun 19, 2007)

I cut up a small piece and ran it Thur the planer some more and it looks like this.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm beginning to think it may be a bit more exotic than Cherry! It reminds me of Brazilian Coyote Mahogany or similar, Rosewood etc... .


----------



## ajh359 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm thinking it is Mahogany. Learn a lot about wood the last few days, been doing a lot of reading and looking at a lot of pictures of wood. I had to plane down about 3/32 on both sides to be able see what I had. So if is Mahogany not bad of a deal 10 pcs 18" x 8.5' for $50. I call the guy about looking at the other wood he has, he bought and old semi trailer and had all this wood in it.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

ajh359 said:


> I call the guy about looking at the other wood he has, he bought and old semi trailer and had all this wood in it.


:yes:. I can't ID what you have there (and this is a game I usually win) so it is safe to say that is something a little uncommon...go to that trailer with a pocket full of $50's.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey guys,been awhile :thumbsup:.......

I really can't see the grain patterns well enough to commit but this really resembles African Sapelle.Actually,nevermind I agree with the Mahog theory.I hate to ask you this since you been postin' pics left and right but a closeup just like the last shot would help.One thing is safe to say.....EXOTIC!! 
Nice Find! :thumbsup: Mark


----------



## ajh359 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your replies and I did get all that he had. I work with some of it today and man it is hard very hard. It smoke a router bit.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I think it may be teak. Especially since it darkened. Hard, heavy, and darkens with exposure to light and time. I did not think mahogany darkened with age or light. Set a piece outside for a while in the sun and see if it darkens. Of course those photos also look like Koa and Chechen photos in my books, but not the Chechen in my collection. It does resemble my Koa, but without the dark bands. Like Marko said, a close up photo of the grain would help, especially if your camera has a macro setting for clear closeups.


----------



## ajh359 (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is one more pic up close.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I think I have it, found it in Terry Porter's Wood: Identification & Use. You say it is hard and heavy, has a light scent of cedar, and the older surfaces are darker. I think it is South American Cedar, or cedrella fissilis. It is in the same family as mahogany and has similar properties, except for the cedar oil. It gets its name from oil that smells like cedar and can show on the surface as a sticky resin. The color can range from pale pinkish brown to dark reddish brown. The grain is shallowly interlocking or straight, with a fairly course texture. My book says to keep tools sharp, works well with machines and hand tools. Glues, nails, and screws well. Polishing is hard because of gum pockets and the resin. It is durable outdoors but can be susceptible to powder post beetles. Uses are cabinetwork, joinery, boatbuilding, and cigar boxes. Some people can be allergic to it. I also just found that it is considered endangered now and cannot be imported unless from a certified sustainable source.


----------



## ajh359 (Jun 19, 2007)

Could be it I look at that also but was not sure. The guy who I got this wood from was in a old truck trailer. The man was using as his work shop and he die about 10 years ago. His wife sold him the trailer for savage. All the tools where gone but the wood was still in it. He said that wife told him that husband was wood working for about 30 years. I got all the wood that was in it, maple, oak and this wood. I pay $200 for it all it took 2 trips in my truck to get it all.


----------

